# Diamondhead International steamup 2016



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of the event this past week:

DH 2016


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles.
Seeing people with their flashlights makes me think that it still isn't very light at the track!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Adiamond head videos*

thanks Charles. Been waiting for some good videos. The K-4 looks good and so do the others.
Looking forward to running her myself. Job well done.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Charles,
Big thank you from down under too, I really miss Diamondhead and its people..

Gordon.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
We call it "candle light" running giving special mood to operating there.

Art
The K4 had excellent runs both on alcohol and coal

Gordon
You were there in spirit, given the numerous time your name was associated with Accucraft.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And DH is not just trains, as seen here...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Diamondhead videos*



Charles said:


> David
> We call it "candle light" running giving special mood to operating there.
> 
> Art
> ...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art
Yes, he enjoyed the opportunity!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Charles. Seemed to be a lot of MDC/Piko cars in the trains. I use them also.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pullman coaches on the A4

jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Mainly "house cars" to keep something moving on the rails.

Jim
We missed you and the coal fired Mike....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Photos of steamup*

Starting the process of photo upload

DH 2016 Photos


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I'm not seeing 2016 images in that link.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay
The first 11 photos in the album are labeled DH16 starting with the "hog heaven"....


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Chuck
These are old pics. I know because Harry Q was at Cabin Fever at 88 years old...Happy Birthday Harry.
Noel


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

livesteam5629 said:


> Hey Chuck
> These are old pics. I know because Harry Q was at Cabin Fever at 88 years old...Happy Birthday Harry.
> Noel



Noel
Not so....the photo of Harry at DH is just a album shot and does not indicate DH16. I know that the album listing of DH16 photos are available by the hundreds of viewing hits. The listing will continue to change as I get time to upload but all "new DH" photos are titled DH16
For example the newest photo is:

PRR K4 REA

That above link is a new production offering by gal line in 1:32


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

One more video to add: 




Scott


----------



## bonzo1953 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is some more video from Diamondhead 2016.




It was great to see everyone again.
Time sure flies when your having fun.

Keep 'em Steamin'
John Garrett


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears that the live steam hook has been firmly set in Chris, with the purchase of his second steam engine and his video efforts.

Also, proof that DH is more than just trains--Mike and Tom enjoying their DQ treats. A DQ Blizzard a day has become my ritual. (We don't have DQs in VT.)

Sorry I missed the Cricket Chirp-up. It looked like fun, and much more orderly than a previous Shay-up I witnessed some years back.

Larry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John and Scott
Thanks for posting your video coverage of DH16


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

good angles , Scott


----------

